# Too good not to share. The Art Of The Mountain Bike: Otis Guy



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm an Otis Guy fan. Love his work and the way my 85 OG rides and I'm always on the look out for another one. Needless to say, this new addition is more than a little exciting for me. I'm eternally grateful and in SW's debt for making it happen and allowing me the opportunity to bring this gem back to light.
I'm pretty much starting from scratch collecting parts (which shouldn't be too difficult), but it will truly be an enjoyable journey getting it back to 'show spec'.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

I wouldn't leave that in the middle of the road.

Beautiful frame!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Someone ran over it shortly after the pictures were taken.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

what a find! the neon rasta candy-cane paint is awesome. and the stem is really really cool too.

I look forward to seeing this one completed!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

plastic BMX saddle--what is that?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

No Way.... Too big .... When you finish putting it together and realize it's too big for ya, maybe we can work out a deal. 

Ever since I saw your red Dirt drop OG on VRC I knew 2 things. 1 I will find an OG to ride someday, and 2 I will build a dirt drop Mtb. Half way there. 

Not sure why but your red OG has always been on my short list of top 3 favorite bikes here on VRC.

Now you got the OG from The Art Of......

Sweet!.... Don't stop, lets see it together. ....

Refresh my memory, what year was the Art of MTB display put together?


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

wow that is fantastic!!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Sweet bike Eric- really unique. What are your plans for the spec? Are you sticking with what's in the catalog, which looks like Suntour with Scott/Pedersen brakes? Or period correct Shimano?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

djmuff said:


> Sweet bike Eric- really unique. What are your plans for the spec? Are you sticking with what's in the catalog, which looks like Suntour with Scott/Pedersen brakes? Or period correct Shimano?


I would guess he doesn't have a choice except to put it together the same way it was originally displayed. Too much provenance.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

1989-1990. Braunstein Quay.

CK has the info here:

http://sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/artofmountainbike.htm


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Really nice find, Eric. Congratulations!

It's funny to see the hite rite on backwards compared to how we normally see it on the Breezer.

That Craig Mitchell bike is interesting. Whatever happened to it? What about the Paul Brown? Some very interesting bikes in that exhibit.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Freakin sweet*

One of your best bikes, not only for what it is- but the journey of acquiring it and now bringing it back

The illuminati are proud of you!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Major score. That thing neeeds a full stx-rc kit.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

sell it to stan


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Speaking of 'the art of' where the hell are the other pics of that carbon Ibis? That guy posted some dirty dirty teasers in the 'all things Ibis' thread and I don't recall seeing anymore of it....

-Schmitty-


----------



## Matt H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Very cool. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it next to your others.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice looking OG frameset and stem! Looking forward to seeing it when the rebuild is finished. You certainly have the right connections and focus for bringing in some of the coolest bikes!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Is that TT actually 25 1/2"? It looks long but..........


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow!! Very nice indeed.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't believe you own one of 'those' bikes. Fantastic!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i am babbling.. speechless...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> Major score. That thing neeeds a full stx-rc kit.


It says Suntour...I was thinking maybe XCM Nice pick-up Eric


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Compared to some of the other players in the show, pretty agressive geometry. 73/73 head/seat, 16 3/8 chainstay, 25 1/2 top tube....
I like it......


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> That thing neeeds a full stx-rc kit.


ha ha! Bike of the Month!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Cool frame! Now you need a neon candy cane striped lycra skin suit to match  

I thought you lived in CA,that looks like Spring in the Northeast, grey, overcast, foggy. You mean the sun doesn't always shine out there????


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by muddybuddy
That thing neeeds a full stx-rc kit.



ameybrook said:


> ha ha! Bike of the Month!


I got a NOS RC rear derailleur that would look real sharp on there.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Really like the interesting tri-color paint scheme. :thumbsup: 

Do you know why he made the frame with such a steep head angle (aside from the obvious "built for use anywhere" statement)? A very east coast head angle!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

There is an article about Otis in today's Independent Journal, in which they spell my name wrong.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Wrong spelling*

Man, that's just wrong! C'mon Bob!

By Bob Cullinan
IJ correspondent

Someone needs to write him a colorful letter... or tether him to your seat post and drag him down Mount Tamalpais.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> Really like the interesting tri-color paint scheme. :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you know why he made the frame with such a steep head angle (aside from the obvious "built for use anywhere" statement)? A very east coast head angle!


are there some east coast mountain bikes that use a 73 head angle?

as I've already told you, Rumpfy, great work bringing that thing home. Can't wait to see it built up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> There is an article about Otis in today's Independent Journal, in which they spell my name wrong.


Not always about you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! 

I'm pretty excited about the project. I'll be trying to get it to as close to the show spec as possible. I think it'd be sac-relig otherwise.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*Og!*

Gonna bring that thing to Keyesville?!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

That's a true beauty E, and you're just the guy to put it back to spec and make us all wag our tails...looking forward to seeing it progress.

I'd really love to hear the back story if you care to enlighten.




Steve


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I'd really love to hear the back story if you care to enlighten.


Yeah, no doubt. That thing looks nearly new. Even the dayglo colors still look really bright. It's amazing what some of you all are able to drum up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Gonna bring that thing to Keyesville?!


Once it's built, sure! It might take a year or two unless i want to over pay for parts...and where's the fun in that?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not too much of a back story to tell. I talked to Otis a bit about the bike.

He said it was built with steeper ht angle and shorter rake fork and was ultimately sold through (he thinks) Palo Alto bikes 'as new'.
I'm assuming the person that bought the bike was responsible for the trail ware.
It may have been sold a second time since the owner I got it from (again, thanks entirely to another regular VRC'er here for 'brokering' the deal) had it sitting in the state you see it above for....15+ years I suppose. Tucked away in a box, languishing in obscurity.

The build goal looks like a first year XC Pro spec (new for 1990)

Serial number on the bike is (I think...the paint is pretty thick):
107
OG


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Good job E.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

:band:

so excited for you! hurry up and gather some parts!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Very Nice! 

I remember reading about that show in the mags! Created a bad case of Left Coast envy!

Chain stays look pretty beefy...almost like fork legs.

Can't wait to see a picture of you crashing it at Kesyville!  

Side note related to that Klein thread: This is the bike that you simply DON"T REPAINT!


----------



## bobcullinan (Feb 4, 2011)

*Response*



neo_pop_71 said:


> Man, that's just wrong! C'mon Bob!
> 
> By Bob Cullinan
> IJ correspondent
> ...


Really? Seriously? C'mon...if a spelling mistake was made, it was not intentional. And if you want to contact me, my email address is posted at the end of the column.

Please don't make anonymous threats...no one deserves that.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Hey Bob

I may be wrong......but im pretty sure that was sarcasm. I really doubt anyone was making a real threat. 

anyway welcome to the vrc forum.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

bobcullinan said:


> Really? Seriously? C'mon...if a spelling mistake was made, it was not intentional. And if you want to contact me, my email address is posted at the end of the column.
> 
> Please don't make anonymous threats...no one deserves that.


It'd be nice if we could keep just one thread about the intention of the OP. Nice frame. Great find.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

KDXdog said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> I remember reading about that show in the mags! Created a bad case of Left Coast envy!
> 
> ...


Ya, the seat stays look a lot like the fork.

Might not be done till K'Ville 2013.

Most definitely won't be repainted!


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

bobcullinan said:


> Really? Seriously? C'mon...if a spelling mistake was made, it was not intentional. And if you want to contact me, my email address is posted at the end of the column.
> 
> Please don't make anonymous threats...no one deserves that.


*********************************************************

Bob,

The comment I made was in pure jest, I certainly meant no harm by my posting. No one will be draggin' ya down a hill. My comment was more to do with where were your editors? You simply don't get to "misspell" Charlie Kelly... intentional or not, not someone of that importance. Gotta keep the bar high!

Peace,

-DON-

p.s I've enjoyed what you've had to say about Bobke, thanks!


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

Malibu412 said:


> It'd be nice if we could keep just one thread about the intention of the OP. Nice frame. Great find.


***********************************************************

C'mon Malibu,

We're talking about Rumpfy... if he took offense to me highjacking his thread, I'm sure he'd let me know. Besides, I was just having fun with Bob about his spelling. Rumpfy doesn't need any assistance when it comes to flamin' someone, but thanks for trying to corral my silliness!

-D-


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

neo_pop_71 said:


> *********************************************************
> 
> Bob,
> 
> ...


Who was Charlie Kelly again? I googled him but I'm getting everything under the sun. Is he that famous actor? Did he just go into rehab for that hooker coke thing in LA?

typos are quite commonplace. People don't seem to point them out in every single post so give the guy a break. Who cares about a typo.

Tell me more about this Otis Guy. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

neo_pop_71 said:


> ***********************************************************
> 
> C'mon Malibu,
> 
> ...


Not trying to corral yours. My issue was not with you, hence my quoting Bob. I wrote something else but changed it and should have deleted it altogether.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

StanleyButterfly said:


> Who was Charlie Kelly again? I googled him but I'm getting everything under the sun. Is he that famous actor? Did he just go into rehab for that hooker coke thing in LA?


Your Google skills are pathetic. Keeping this about Otis, Charlie Kelly is standing next to Otis Guy in this 1974 photograph. Joe Breeze is on the left, Victor Pritzker on the right in this photo taken after a tandem race in Santa Rosa.

Google: "Charlie Kelly" and add the word "bike." That should narrow it down and my website will be the top result.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> Your Google skills are pathetic. Keeping this about Otis, Charlie Kelly is standing next to Otis Guy in this 1974 photograph. Joe Breeze is on the left, Victor Pritzker on the right in this photo taken after a tandem race in Santa Rosa.
> 
> Google: "Charlie Kelly" and add the word "bike." That should narrow it down and my website will be the top result.


They aren't pathetic. I just didn't get the context. Your website is really great but I'm still not understanding why all this reverence to Charlie Kelly? It's not like he's the Grand Poobah or something (no offense if he is). I mean, you must like him since you made a website about him but from what I'm reading, it seems all he did was ride bikes. He didn't build them or design them. He seems to have caught the wave at the perfect time and rode it into shore.

In his defense, I only spent 45 minutes reading it so I'll check it out some more when I get home after work today.

Thanks for the heads up Repack Rider and I'll try to improve my googling skills! :thumbsup:

Love the Otis Guy, Rumpfy. Sorry for the sidebar. You are one lucky SOB!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

StanleyButterfly said:


> It's not like he's the Grand Poobah or something (no offense if he is). I mean, you must like him since you made a website about him but from what I'm reading, it seems all he did was ride bikes. He didn't build them or design them. He seems to have caught the wave at the perfect time and rode it into shore.


Just cause I'm the kind of guy that would tell you if you had a booger hanging out of your nose, Repack Rider IS Charlie Kelly.....

And not that we need to bow and scrape before him, but a modicum of respect is due, at the least.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

StanleyButterfly said:


> They aren't pathetic. I just didn't get the context. Your website is really great but I'm still not understanding why all this reverence to Charlie Kelly? It's not like he's the Grand Poobah or something (no offense if he is). I mean, you must like him since you made a website about him but from what I'm reading, it seems all he did was ride bikes. He didn't build them or design them. He seems to have caught the wave at the perfect time and rode it into shore.
> 
> In his defense, I only spent 45 minutes reading it so I'll check it out some more when I get home after work today.
> 
> ...


FYI: Charlie Kelly = repack rider = one of the important figures in the foundation of our sport. Show some respect.

@ Rumpfy:

I thought you'd be able to just pull the parts off the shelf and have that thing together in a few days.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Just cause I'm the kind of guy that would tell you if you had a booger hanging out of your nose, Repack Rider IS Charlie Kelly.....
> 
> And not that we need to bow and scrape before him, but a modicum of respect is due, at the least.


I'll bet that he not only knows who he is but knows him personally and is screwing around. I hope. Otherwise its a classic foot in mouth.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Whoops! I am deeply sorry but I didn't know. His post wasn't very clear and it seemed to me like he was talking about somebody else.

I would love to respect Charlie Kelly but I'm totally flummoxed. Obviously, I wasn't paying attention to mountain biking then but I do know enough to have the upmost respect for builders like Chris Chance, Steve Potts, Tom Ritchey, Joe Breeze and Otis Guy but how does Charlie Kelly fit into the picture?

I'm so embarrassed to be such a n00b but perhaps my little faux pas can help the masses learn a little about mountain biking history. Repack Ryder, my deepest apologies if my slight offended you. I'm just trying to learn.

Thanks to the rest of you for helping me wipe off my booger.

Can I still order a frame through Otis Guy? The article said that he is still a part time builder? I would *love* to find one of his. The only ones I've seen are the beam style bikes. He and Joe Breeze still look like little kids. Probably still ride like kids too.

Who did that paint on that Otis? Was it D&D?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> I thought you'd be able to just pull the parts off the shelf and have that thing together in a few days.


I have some of the parts needed (that were slated for another project).

I'm a tried and true Shimano guy though and definitely not a collector/user of Suntour X-Press shifters.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

StanleyButterfly said:


> Whoops! I am deeply sorry but I didn't know. His post wasn't very clear and it seemed to me like he was talking about somebody else.
> 
> I would love to respect Charlie Kelly but I'm totally flummoxed. Obviously, I wasn't paying attention to mountain biking then but I do know enough to have the upmost respect for builders like Chris Chance, Steve Potts, Tom Ritchey, Joe Breeze and Otis Guy but how does Charlie Kelly fit into the picture?
> 
> ...


Spend some time reading the many other posts in this forum about CK. We expect a full report on Monday .

Love the Otis, and even the GF approves the paint scheme :thumbsup: I now have to take a closer look at some of the bikes in my neighborhood - you never know what's hiding underneath those deep-v wheels and cheap fixie conversions (like a Psyclone maybe?)


----------



## RX-1 (Jul 23, 2009)

"but how does Charlie Kelly fit into the picture"

In a nutshell Charlie Kelly had Craig Mitchell & Joe Breeze build the first two known true mountain bikes for him (everything before that was a clunker), also started the first (I think) mountain bike publication the Fat Tire Flyer, among other things.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RX-1 said:


> "but how does Charlie Kelly fit into the picture"
> 
> In a nutshell Charlie Kelly had Craig Mitchell & Joe Breeze build the first two known true mountain bikes for him (everything before that was a clunker), also started the first (I think) mountain bike publication the Fat Tire Flyer, among other things.


I think that comment was in reference to his relationship to this thread...which is about the Otis Guy frame from the AOTMB show. You could bridge that to other frame builders that participated in the show with their craft as part of the discussion.

While no one can dispute CK's involvement in the early MTB scene, to my knowledge, he never built a bike himself. I'm sure he can confirm your statement above, but CK having CM and JB build those bikes 'for him' seems...inaccurate to me.


----------



## RX-1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok if i remember my history correctly Joe built the first Breezer upon a request from Charlie for a bike (Joe was building road frames at the time), and Joe kept the prototype being Breezer #1 with the handmade fork with braces. So I guess Charlies bikes were the Mitchell bike & maybe Breezer #2. I think Joe made a total of 9 or 10 bikes on the first run. Maybe someone can verify for sure, I am going from memory here.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

No offense but can you guys discuss Charlie in another thread? I kinda like that Otis.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, let's hear more about this Otis guy.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Yeah, let's hear more about this Otis guy.


Here he is with some other dude at the ride the article was about. (Jacquie Phelan photo)

Bob Cullinan came to the Broken Drum for the Trips for Kids benefit, and I caught up with him there while he was talking with Otis.

I accepted the apology and this really isn't about me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Here he is with some other dude at the ride the article was about.


Haha! Are you serious?


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

RX-1 said:


> "but how does Charlie Kelly fit into the picture"
> 
> In a nutshell Charlie Kelly had Craig Mitchell & Joe Breeze build the first two known true mountain bikes for him


Actually, I think Joe built no. 1 for himself and CK got number 2 or 3 which he used himself. That design wasn't marketed as the brand Mountain Bikes. The frames built by Tom Ritchey became the first branded Mountain Bikes by GF and CK. So RX-1, you are heading on the right track.

Now, back to Otis.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So great that Otis look just as fit as he did decades ago! That's awesome. Super stud.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Shaved legs?????


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

There's a whole lotta saddle time in that pic.


----------



## RX-1 (Jul 23, 2009)

"In a nutshell Charlie Kelly had Craig Mitchell & Joe Breeze build the first two known true mountain bikes for him"

I just checked Charlies webset & the Birth of Dirt. I think I am pretty close on my mountain bike history. I have never heard anyone dispute the story of the Mitchell & Breezer bikes, so I assume it is true.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Otis at the 2007 Cackalacky Cup, pushing my Mountain Goat F-K-R faster than it had ever gone before.....or since:thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

nice!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Still sporting the Softride colors.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

First Flight said:


> Otis at the 2007 Cackalacky Cup, pushing my Mountain Goat F-K-R faster than it had ever gone before.....or since:thumbsup:


Not bad for a whistling lizard.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bike of the Year. Well done.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


>


Congrats E.

Waited so long to see this one finished....can't wait for the big reveal.

Such an awesome bike.

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Bike of the Year. Well done.


Ha! Not sure about that. There have been some killer bikes this year.



eastcoaststeve said:


> Congrats E.
> Waited so long to see this one finished....can't wait for the big reveal.
> Steve


Thanks man. Tryin' to drag it out a bit.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


>


Oh, my....that's a beautiful shot...will make for a sweet screen saver.

Glad to see it has grass on the tire, not carpet fibers.

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It was a fun project. Took me long enough, but I'm happy to be (mostly) done. There are a few details I need to correct, but it was at a point that there was no reason not to finish the bike because of it.

I need a set of black Suntour chain rings and a set of Suntour wheel quick releases (with the black rubberized lever that comes with the XC Pro hubs).

I also took a few creative liberties since it was difficult to determine the exact part used from the pics. 
Otis said they used 'the best Suntour available at the time'...which was as much detail as he could remember. The pictures look like X-Press....which was so awful when it came in (they were even NOS), I refused to use them.
There are also two photos of this bike. The card photo shows the bike with a black wheelset. To me it looks like XT, HG cassette. The only black Suntour were XC9000's, which would fall out of line with the XC Pro build as well. 
The other photo with Otis in the picture, the wheelset is silver...which is what I went with since XC Pro only cam in silver (that I know of).

Definitely some oddities about this bike. Yes the top tube is 25" (and change). Short stem, less fork rake, 73*/73* angles. Feels...normal, but not. The other strange thing is the 130mm spacing out back...on a bike from 89/90, that's also unusual. Made finding the right hub more difficult than I'd figured. Hollister built the wheelset on MA40 rims. It's fully rad. I even had to go to a coin shop to get the Indian Head nickel.

Anyway, full photo shoot is here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/rumpfy/sets/72157626050628928


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

That really is a beautiful bike and a fantastic build. 
Artistry in action. 
Nicely done Mr. Rumpfy


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice work Rumpfy!

What a toptube. Thanks for pointing that out, and I will be curious to know how it rides.

I'm pretty sure those chainrings you had were once black and have faded to bronze.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Stellar work Eric, what a journey that frame has been on, but ultimately it ended up in the right hands. Looking forward to seeing it in person, again. I just wish my arms were long enough to reach the bars


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You know how I feel about this one Eric. 
STELLAR!!!!!
I want it.


----------



## v8mercedes (Dec 28, 2008)

what a bike rumpfy

absolutly awesome:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Posting this photo because I'm one of the very few in this forum who can. Maybe the only one.

Reading this thread, in which I have exactly one post, I got in the way of a lot of CKH8 from total strangers. I wouldn't mind if that got dialed back a bit.

This is about Otis, and because Otis is a good friend of over 40 years, here's my contribution to the thread. I was standing just uphill of the finish line on Repack the day Otis made his career run, third best all time. Otis was flying, because he is Otis and because this was his best run ever.

About 100 yards from the finish, a dog runs out in front of him, and Otis has to come to nearly a complete stop to avoid it. He then finished a couple of seconds off the record.

A record is a record, and Gary Fisher holds it because he was a great rider and conditions (with a tailwind) were perfect for his best run. But I am pretty convinced that Otis got cheated by a dog from having his name carved in the crumbling granite of MTB history.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Just guessing here, and I'll ask Otis when I see him, but the design of the seatstays seems like homage to the Excelsior.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Repack Rider said:


> Posting this photo because I'm one of the very few in this forum who can. Maybe the only one.
> 
> Reading this thread, in which I have exactly one post, I got in the way of a lot of CKH8 from total strangers. I wouldn't mind if that got dialed back a bit.
> 
> ...


Did I miss something I thought this thread was about this killer OG that Eric built?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Posting this photo because I'm one of the very few in this forum who can. Maybe the only one.
> 
> This is about Otis, and because Otis is a good friend of over 40 years, here's my contribution to the thread. I was standing just uphill of the finish line on Repack the day Otis made his career run, third best all time. Otis was flying, because he is Otis and because this was his best run ever.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why you'd be the only one to be able to post that photo? I have the same B-Q card pack that could be scanned.

Great story about Otis. Bum luck with the dog robbing him of everlasting glory.

Didn't GF's record run down Repack happen on a day you weren't there? Not that GF wasn't super fast too...its just....convenient you weren't on the timers that day.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Three posts prior to today Mr. Kelli.


Repack Rider said:


> Posting this photo because I'm one of the very few in this forum who can. Maybe the only one.
> 
> Reading this thread, in which I have exactly one post, I got in the way of a lot of CKH8 from total strangers. I wouldn't mind if that got dialed back a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Didn't GF's record run down Repack happen on a day you weren't there? Not that GF wasn't super fast too...its just....convenient you weren't on the timers that day.


No reason to doubt the timing. Everyone was riding within a few seconds of their best times.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

It doesn't feel as silly as it looks like it would


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I've got some QRs if you want. Also if those bronze rings are clean, I'll trade you for some black ones.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

does it ride harsh?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> It doesn't feel as silly as it looks like it would


Nope. Noticeable, but not off putting.



colker1 said:


> does it ride harsh?


We'll see once I get it out on the trail. It's a very stout bike though.

I'm definitely curious to see how the angles come in to play once up to speed along with the various trail input factors.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't crash and dent it.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful bike!

John


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What's the fork offset #?


----------

